# Sep 18th in St Jean?



## Jinpa (6 Sep 2006)

Hello all,

As I understand it there is a BMQ starting in Borden on Sep 18th, but my brother just got his call and 
was told that he will be doing his BMQ in St Jean starting the 18th.  Can anyone confirm this, as the recruiter
at CFRC Ottawa was out for the rest of the week.  

My thinking here is that maybe she got the places confused.  Any help would be great.  
BTW Admins, I did a search and could find nothing about Sep 18th St Jean starting date, only the Borden one.  

Cheers
Jinpa


----------



## LRRP (6 Sep 2006)

I'm doing BMQ at ST-Jean on the 18th. so there is a class on that date.

LRRP


----------



## Jinpa (6 Sep 2006)

Excellent,

Well that settles that... thank-you for the prompt response.

Cheers
Jinpa


----------



## aesop081 (6 Sep 2006)

Why is it that everytime you people hear 2 different things, it has to mean a recruiter was wrong ?


Never mind......i forgot that all applicants know better than the CFRC, forgive me

 :


----------



## 7thPawn (7 Sep 2006)

Yup, 18th in St.Jean.  Was happy to get the call myself.  Btw I was wondering if anyone else around Ottawa is going also and might have a ride or might do the carpool thing for gas money?  Might make it easier to get down there if someone else is driving.


----------



## navymich (7 Sep 2006)

7thPawn said:
			
		

> Yup, 18th in St.Jean.  Was happy to get the call myself.  Btw I was wondering if anyone else around Ottawa is going also and might have a ride or might do the carpool thing for gas money?  Might make it easier to get down there if someone else is driving.



Have they changed things recently?  Somebody correct me if I'm wrong and things have changed, but isn't DND still responsible to get you to your course??


----------



## Jinpa (7 Sep 2006)

Well,

If by responsible you mean, you pay your own way to get there and they'll re-imburse you in 6-8 weeks, then hell yes DND
takes care of everything...  saying that the military will take care of everything you need isn't exactly true.  There is approx 200$ or more
needed to be spent to get ready, so sometimes money can be an issue, which can make carpooling an easier route to go, not to mention it's a great way to meet people you'll be doing your course with.

1-way ticket to Montreal bus depot --- about 40$
Cab ride to St Jean --- about 60-80$ (depending on traffic and the amount of luggage you have)

or

Car-pool with someone else --- about 20$ in gas (give or take)

To further your point, CFRC states that "sometimes a military transport may or may not show up at the depot, but don't count on it"
So I would think it's easier to try and carpool with someone that might be going.  If I were you 7thPawn, try and get in contact with 
someone from your swear in and see if you can get a ride with them, that usually works best.

BTW - what's with all the veterans and the sarcastic comments on this board? were you not new at some point.  This board is for information and for helping others no? am I wrong?, or perhaps it's just to buff the post count of some over-zealous and bored staff.  
Chill out guys and try and get back to being more helpful.

Cheers
Jinpa


----------



## George Wallace (7 Sep 2006)

Jinpa  

Lets first start with this question:  Was your above post from personal experience and containing actual 'time lines' or is it a rumour or fabrication?

2)  In your move to St Jean, did not the CFRC give you a Travel Order/Claim and an Advance of funds? 

3)  Is you pay directly deposited into your Bank Account?   (If so, when did your Claim get deposited into your account and when did you check it?)

4)  No matter what expenses you incur on your move, you will claim them in your Claim, and will be refunded eventually (not immediately).

5)  If you want to post false information, be prepared to be corrected.  Attitude, will only get you into more hot water.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (7 Sep 2006)

Well judging by his *empty* profile I guess he's talking out of this #$%.


----------



## aesop081 (7 Sep 2006)

Jinpa said:
			
		

> There is approx 200$ or more
> needed to be spent to get ready,



To get ready for what ?

Spent on what ?


----------



## 7thPawn (7 Sep 2006)

Actually he is not talking out of his butt.  Jinpa has been in BMQ, has passed it a while ago.  Read some of the forums you will see him here and there talking about stuff.  And when I got my run down about the dates for my swearing in they said around the same time frame.  Pay for yourself and we will reimburse you but it can take around 6 weeks etc etc.  As for my travel arrangements I have to pay for everything out of my own pocket and have it reimbursed with a claim which according to those that I know that has done BMQ already hits you back about 6 weeks give or take from the date of filing, so I am taking what he has said on that count as gospel considering he is one of 4 sources saying the same damn thing.    According to the recruiter giving me the run down I have to find my own way there.  They don't care how I get there but I have to report in at the alloted time and it's not their responsibility to get me there.  They are not providing me personally with anything.  They also said that military transport can technically be there, but don't count on it and plan for it not being there just in case.  People I know that went through BMQ went the same route I am trying, finding a ride there, or they looked at a few of the people there with a ton of luggage and asked them if they were going to St.Jean and asked them if they wanted to share a cab.  Cab will run between 60-90 dollars on average from montreal to base.  If there are a few people in the cab doing the run you can cut that significantly.  Getting off base after week 4 (Provided the platoon does not get screwed out of the weekend) is about the same thing.  Find a ride out and pay for the gas and you can go out and have fun.  Or pay for the cab to get into town etc etc.  As for advance funds, you get about 200 or so dollars, and I have heard it is done when you are there so you can do your first and only shopping trip to the cannex cause you do not have access to the cannex for the first 4 weeks there appearently.  So that 200 you get gets blown fast as hell as you supply yourself for the next 4 weeks.  After week 4 you can get access to the cannex and you are getting regular pay so it is easier to get stuff.  Again this is what i have heard from multiple sources that have gone through BMQ, and also confirmed by recruiting once I asked very specific questions in regards to all of this.

All this being said someone in ottawa that is driving PM me and I will pay your gas  ;D


----------



## aesop081 (7 Sep 2006)

7thPawn said:
			
		

> Actually he is not talking out of his butt.  Jinpa has been in BMQ, has passed it a while ago.



I've been through BMQ and passed it a while ago myself.  :

Yeah you spend $200 when you get there but it is advanced to you so its not like you need to save for that now.  As far as transportation costs for your weekends off.....thats a personal problem


----------



## navymich (7 Sep 2006)

7thPawn said:
			
		

> Actually he is not talking out of his butt.  Jinpa has been in BMQ, has passed it a while ago.  Read some of the forums you will see him here and there talking about stuff.



Talking here and there with his 7 posts, half of which are in this thread alone.  It's already been brought up about his blank profile, but maybe he needs to hear it again (and since you're talking for him, maybe you can hear for him too??).  If he puts his information in his profile, he will (possibly) be given more time of day when he starts posting about his experiences.


----------



## George Wallace (7 Sep 2006)

And an analysis of your statements, you are CB'd for the first four to six weeks, so where are you going to spend your money?  In all that time, you will be paid and it will be deposited in your Bank Account.  There are many places near to St Jean to go for 'recreation' once you have the chance, and far less expense to get to.  Carpooling is a good idea, and I am sure that you will be able to find someone on your Crse.

When you got sworn in, did you not meet someone who you may travel with?  Perhaps Jinpa can give you a ride from Ottawa some weekend soon?  It isn't really that far - two hours.......a short BFT  ;D


----------



## rmc_wannabe (8 Sep 2006)

Haven't been to the recruiters yet to hear it from them...so i'm taking a lot of this "information" with a grain of salt...

I'll be there....I'm coming from Toronto though perhaps i'll see some of you there.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (8 Sep 2006)

Well, FWIW, this has some useful information on it.  I just happened to know where it was so...voila!

http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/site/soyez_prets/pei/joining_e.pdf

From what I recall of when HLs was going thru the paperwork given to her by CRFC, there was something to the effect of having $125ish available when the course started to cover the cost of your required personal items (shave/wash kit items, boot polish kit, etc etc) that was on the list of items to have or purchase upon course commencement.  The list detailed the size and quantity of said items, which could be purchased before hand, or during Week 1 at the CANEX.

As far as the Recruiter not knowing what base to she was sending someone to... :

It IS possible there are BMQs at both Borden and St Jean beginning that week.

And FWIW, lads, making comments about the staff here doesn't get you any favours.  Trust me, I am still standing in the corner with my gum on my nose, and not allowed out at recess.  Right George?   

Hope this helps some.  If not, feel free to ignore me.   

MRM


----------



## Meridian (8 Sep 2006)

In any event, if you DO want to do it the cheap and "rough" way and you are within driveable distance from Montreal...


Take a voyageur/greyhound/etc  from whichever city to Montreal.  From Ottawa its 46$ for students and military RETURN. Half that for one way, but they are open-ended tickets so... They rarely ask for ID if you buy via the automated tellers, since you wont have Mil ID yet.

From Montreal, there is a CITSJ or something like that (the transit authority for st jean) runs hourly commuter buses from  Place Bonaventure.  A mere 2.50 4 stop ride on the metro from the central bus station.  Takes about 40 minutes, drops you off at the Mall in St Jean.  Commuter bus = 7$

You can then take a local city bus, or a taxi (10$) to the Mega.


(Clearly Ive done this a few times).

Total cost is about 60$


----------



## sunflour (11 Sep 2006)

hey everyone  Ive been 2 years in the application process and found out less then a week ago that I'm going on my BMQ on The 18th  swearing in toronto on the HMCS Fredrickton that's coming to port 

but Ive been given less then 2 weeks (12 days) notice and they wont give me the joining instructions or anyThing till the 15th i swear in on The 16 leave on The 17th start on the 18th so my head is spinning just a little here  i have no clue what to pack  or not to pack I'm going in circles trying to get my house and more importantly my son ready for me to be gone for the 13 weeks (i have a little boy who turns 8 on The 15th  and we have never been apart for more then 2 weeks so I'm sure that  being away from will will probably be the hardest part ... that and i hate push ups  but I'm sure ill get through it some how) 

I'm sure theres answers in alot of the threads here and Ive read some with some good tips .. but if anyone has suggestions on what to bring and not to bring or tips on being apart for your kids when on BMQ  or just to get to know a few who might be on this intake would be cool 
thanks again 
Sunflour


----------



## sunflour (11 Sep 2006)

im heading to ST- Jean as well  i only found out 6 days ago and  the recruting center isnt giveing me much info  ill get my joining instructions on the 15th when i have to go to toronto (2hours drive away from my house) to do paperwork then i have to go back to toronto on the 16th for my swaering in and then back again to toronto on the 17th to fly out 

see ya there


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (11 Sep 2006)

Um perhaps everyone should calm down a wee bit here. What is all this nonsense about finding your own way to your Basic?? The CFRC is responsible for booking your transport to the course!! You don't have to hitchhike or car pool or any of that nonsense!! I think a few of you had better go back and actually listen to what is being said!
Unless you've asked for a waiver to drive there or have said that you are going on a trip and will show up there at the appointed time you should get a travel claim complete with tickets on an airplane or a bus or whatever.
Where are all our Recruiters on this thread...am I out to lunch?? I just got two recruits from CFRC Edmonton and Quebec and all the arrangements were made to pre-position them here (SOPS for my trade) and then ship them to Borden for their Basic.
If they're telling you you are close enough to get there and claim it back they should advance you on the claim to pay your ticket.


----------



## CL84 (11 Sep 2006)

If anyone has any questions about basic or whatever, feel free to message me or add me to msn. csl84@hotmail.com Good luck.


----------



## Meridian (11 Sep 2006)

Sunflour -

www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/site/a_propos_elrfc/index_e.asp  Go there, and look for the joining instructions. They are there but I dont feel like doing all the work for you. 

At the same time, you can get more info about your course.


----------



## patrick666 (11 Sep 2006)

Sunflour, there is tonnes of relevant and useful information about your situation if you search for it. There are many posts about what to bring to your BMQ, what not to bring, as well as, what to do and what not to do and so on. Try looking on the "Basic Training" section of the Recruiting Office in the main forum directory. Good luck.


----------



## Aislinn (13 Sep 2006)

I was told, like others going to St. Jean for the 18th, that transport may or may not be available from the airport or bus terminal in Montreal. If there are over nine candidates arriving at the same time, transport will be provided. If  no transport is waiting, then we would be responsible for taking a cab. Yes, the money will be reimbursed. I was also told to have about $150 to $200 in cash when I arrived for extra expenses. Specifically, this is what I was told: "We recommend that you bring at least $ 150 to cover unforeseen expenses for the procedure on arrival, a pay advance of $ 220 may be available over and above the $ 150 that you bring with you (IAP and BMQ)." Car pooling is allowed, if people want.

Cheers.


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (13 Sep 2006)

Enami said:
			
		

> I was told, like others going to St. Jean for the 18th, that transport may or may not be available from the airport or bus terminal in Montreal. If there are over nine candidates arriving at the same time, transport will be provided. If  no transport is waiting, then we would be responsible for taking a cab. Yes, the money will be reimbursed. I was also told to have about $150 to $200 in cash when I arrived for extra expenses. Specifically, this is what I was told: "We recommend that you bring at least $ 150 to cover unforeseen expenses for the procedure on arrival, a pay advance of $ 220 may be available over and above the $ 150 that you bring with you (IAP and BMQ)." Car pooling is allowed, if people want.
> 
> Cheers.



Now we get the real story. This is correct. You take a cab and claim it back...get an advance if you don't have money to take with you. If there are a bunch of you on the same flight they will send a van but not economical for ones and twos.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (13 Sep 2006)

sunflour said:
			
		

> im heading to ST- Jean as well  i only found out 6 days ago and  the recruting center isnt giveing me much info  ill get my joining instructions on the 15th when i have to go to toronto (2hours drive away from my house) to do paperwork then i have to go back to toronto on the 16th for my swaering in and then back again to toronto on the 17th to fly out
> 
> see ya there



Check the link in my post at the top of the page...


----------

